# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Official Flavours Support > Hardware > [other] Best linux compatible webcam?

## jpr0

This is probably a question that's quite common, but I had a search and could only find relatively old threads. 

Does anyone have any suggestions for good linux compatible webcams?

----------


## MrKaliman

I think most recent webcams works fine under linux.

----------


## albandy

You can check it here, but any webcam compatible with v4l will work.
https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupp...ediaWebCameras

----------

